# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My first attempt at plants (125g tank)



## Fisher of Men (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a few pictures from my planted tank... not much of a "scape" right now. Just have 2wpg with laterite and gravel substrate. I love the madagascar lace plant, when I brought it home all of the leaves died and I snipped them off, then all of a sudden it started sprouting new leaves like crazy! So far I just have the lace plant, some wisteria, some echinodorus sp. some dwarf hairgrass, some lily bulbs and apon. bulbs I bought from walmart (the apons. look like crispus, but I could definitely be wrong. I've started another smaller tank with some peat/vermiculite/topsoil mixed in the substrate to experiment with. I have two awesome (and very large) peices of driftwood that I want to put in the 125 but all my plants and fish just started looking really nice and I'm afraid to mess with anything! Any plant suggestions that will grow alright in a mostly gravel substrate? I'm going to get some anubias nana and java ferns to deck out my driftwood once I put it in the tank.

Happy scaping!
JW


----------



## Fisher of Men (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a few pictures from my planted tank... not much of a "scape" right now. Just have 2wpg with laterite and gravel substrate. I love the madagascar lace plant, when I brought it home all of the leaves died and I snipped them off, then all of a sudden it started sprouting new leaves like crazy! So far I just have the lace plant, some wisteria, some echinodorus sp. some dwarf hairgrass, some lily bulbs and apon. bulbs I bought from walmart (the apons. look like crispus, but I could definitely be wrong. I've started another smaller tank with some peat/vermiculite/topsoil mixed in the substrate to experiment with. I have two awesome (and very large) peices of driftwood that I want to put in the 125 but all my plants and fish just started looking really nice and I'm afraid to mess with anything! Any plant suggestions that will grow alright in a mostly gravel substrate? I'm going to get some anubias nana and java ferns to deck out my driftwood once I put it in the tank.

Happy scaping!
JW


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

nice lace plant. i like the whole tank so far. just stick with it, and you will find it to be very fun and rewarding.


----------

